# Always be safe!



## MattMiles (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you seen any sites that don't have proper signage for safety? 

I hope everyone is having a safe summer season, but please be careful out there on your jobs! Of course you all know that most hand tools are very sharp, and power tools can cause serious injury, even death, when used improperly. By developing some good habits based on common sense rules, you can work safely in the wood shop. Just look around at your own job site and be sure to adhere to the safety signs.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looked around at my site?

Just what is my site?

George


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

if you click the link he is trying to sell caution signs for construction sites and other places.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Boy spammers come and go in waves don't they...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Looked around at my site?
> 
> Just what is my site?
> 
> George



My job site sign says:
NO SPAM ALLOWED :wallbash::thumbdown::no::furious:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Mmmmmm! Spam, pan fried till crispy, and a couple of eggs


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Moderators don't want us to respond to spam posts like this one. I'm glad I don't do that.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Brink said:


> Mmmmmm! Spam, pan fried till crispy, and a couple of eggs


Does sound good to me. Then whatever is left over my wife makes span salad.

George


----------

